# Game #40: Suns @ Cavaliers



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Lets get this party started!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Forgive me Goran! LOL


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Why isnt Pietrus playing? out of everyone that came to this team with the last deal he was one of the guys I previously liked. I think he deserves a few minutes...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Madstrike said:


> Why isnt Pietrus playing? out of everyone that came to this team with the last deal he was one of the guys I previously liked. I think he deserves a few minutes...


He's been so so when he's been in. His 3pt shooting isn't as good as Dudley's, his ball handling isn't as good as Childress or Dudley and his defense is no better than Childress. I don't think he's staying on the team.



HB said:


> Forgive me Goran! LOL


He did well with such limited time.


----------

